# [xxxx.tv] - einschaltung der staatsanwaltsschaft mittels IP



## Anonymous (11 August 2004)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier weiterhelfen... 

Ich war eben gerade auf einer Internetseite, und andauernd irgendwelche Pornoseiten, die andauernd aufpoppten. Zum spaß habe ich in ein willkülliches fenster genommen und eine fanasieemailadresse eingetippt. Dann aber stand da, die rechnung wird ihnen der mail zugeschickt, bei nichtbezahlung geben wir ihre IP und ihre internetkennnummer t.ip.dalin..1223... etc. an die staatsanwaltschaft weiter. Die seite war www.xxxxxx.tv ... können die mich wirklich verklagen?

_ Enstprechend der NUB's den Link entfernt *BT/MOD*_


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2004)

ähm nein, ich habs nochmal nachgeguckt, die seite heißt www.xxxxxx.tv...
ich bin für jede antwort dankbar...

_ Enstprechend der NUB's den Link entfernt *BT/MOD*_


----------



## BenTigger (12 August 2004)

Hast du eine Leistung bezogen??


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2004)

da konnte man irgendwie verschiedene pakete für 1 oder 3 wochen auswählen, daran habe ich aber nichts verändert, aber es ist doch alles blödsinn oder? Ich meine, wenn das so wäre und eine recht unseriöse seite (die noch nicht mal ein anständiges impressum hat) meine ip hat, wird sie die bestimmt nicht an die staatsanwaltschaft weitergeben... Die emailadresse stimmt ja noch nicht mal...


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2004)

jow, wirklich seeehr unseriös... Hast Du mal überlegt, was Du da schreibst??

Du buchst ein Angebot, es wird Dir angebote den Betrag per Rechnung zu bezahlen, und Dein Problem ist jetzt, dass Du Angst hast, ärger zu bekommen, weil Du ganz offenslichtlich einen Betrug begangen hast.

Wahnsinn. Wach auf!!!


----------



## sascha (12 September 2004)

Seltsames Verständnis von Spaß....


----------

